# Finding a designated toilet area hard



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We are very slowly getting there with Dexter - he seemed hell-bent on pooing inside for a week, but we are now managing to get him to toilet outside alot more now.

However, I have not yet managed to get him to just use one spot. We are lucky that we have a really large garden. Initially we took him to just one spot but he didn't get it so we allowed him to run free & now he does manage to poo but it is anywhere he fancies.

We have 3 young boys, lots of neighbours that come play, chickens in their fenced off area etc so we would really like him to use just one area. My DH thinks we should put in a little fenced area which could be his space (prob about 6ft sq with little fence around ) and get him to poo there. Our thinking is then that the rest of the garden will be poo free for the boys & so I'll feel happier for them to lay on grass etc.

Is this a stupid idea ?

I'm a bit worried about the issue & just want everyone to rub together outside ok.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I have exactly the same thing. Gisgo never wanted to poo outside so now I am so grateful to get one outside that I have been less worried about where it goes. But once the kids are able to play out this will not work - and picking up after him is not ideal. So we decided last night to set an area aside and put gravel down. Funnily enough it is about 6 ft square and next to our chicken run. He "sometimes" likes to poo there and it is not too far from the house. We hope he will get the hang of it as free ranging dog poo is even worse than free ranging chicken poo used to be!!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Not a stupid idea at all! I'm sure it would work. I'm thinking about the same thing as we now have patches of lawn burn on the most visual part of our lawn - and a nicely dug hole! I was thinking that when Biscuit starts cocking his leg, I could have some sort of post? I know you can buy them in the pet stores to encourage this - and special sprays.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

susanb said:


> I have exactly the same thing. Gisgo never wanted to poo outside so now I am so grateful to get one outside that I have been less worried about where it goes. But once the kids are able to play out this will not work - and picking up after him is not ideal. So we decided last night to set an area aside and put gravel down. Funnily enough it is about 6 ft square and next to our chicken run. He "sometimes" likes to poo there and it is not too far from the house. We hope he will get the hang of it as free ranging dog poo is even worse than free ranging chicken poo used to be!!!!


there'll be no gravel for us - its Dexter's favourite food !!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Not a stupid idea at all! I'm sure it would work. I'm thinking about the same thing as we now have patches of lawn burn on the most visual part of our lawn - and a nicely dug hole! I was thinking that when Biscuit starts cocking his leg, I could have some sort of post? I know you can buy them in the pet stores to encourage this - and special sprays.


The area we have planned has a tree in it - I wonder if his wee will kill the tree ?


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

We have done that. When we got Coco we fenced off an area and that is where I took him and now I say in your run and off he goes. When his done his business I let him in the rest of the garden if we are out there. This way I know the garden is clear so when the kids go out and play, also when the kids have their friends round Coco and Millie can't chase them if there in the run.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I have brought some Puppy Aid Training spray for indoor AND outdoor use for the exact thing (although I am yet to get my pup till the 21st) I got it from Pets At Home remember to use the odour removing liquid indoors and on patios after you have cleared up where you do not wish them to go.  always praise and reward after they have been in the right spot.

When I was young my parents fenced off a section so our family dog went and we could play in the remainder of the garden mess free... we then moved on to getting an underground toilet bin that disintegrates the poos so you dont get a buildup.  
x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

holicon, can I ask how big your area is ?


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Lisa, its about 8 foot by 5 foot. Its down one side of the garden. I was thinking today about making it longer now I've got two dogs.


----------

